# spanish in the surf?



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Probably gonna hit the beach tomorrow with my gear. Is it likely to catch spanish from the shore? Or do i need to have my gotcha land past the second sand bar?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Long Cast*

The fish will follow the bait. If the bait is forced up toward the beach, the fish will follow until they get enough.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

*In between the bars*

Last Tuesday down in Pickens they were schooling up between the bars running up and down the beach.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Taking the kids to Langdon tomorrow. Hopefully they'll pass through while we're out. I'll wade out to hook one. Still missing one on my list.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

orion3 said:


> Taking the kids to Langdon tomorrow. Hopefully they'll pass through while we're out. I'll wade out to hook one. Still missing one on my list.


Good luck I threw $250 worth of tackle at them today and couldn't even get looked at.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

How far out we're they


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

orion3 said:


> How far out we're they


I caught quite a few within casting distance if the beach yesterday. Downsize your bait or lure.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Tyler Massey said:


> I caught quite a few within casting distance if the beach yesterday. Downsize your bait or lure.


Yeah I thew big small everything the other day but next time I have a clouser minnow for them on the flyrod maybe that'll work a little better.


----------

